# فضيحة بالصوت والصورة لعضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحمن الغول



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2010)

*فضيحة لايمكن السكوت عليها

هذا الغول, وهو أسم على مسمى, يقرر أن جرجس, المتهم باغتصاب فتاة فرشوط, مدان, وإن تم تبرئته من قبل القضاء فهذا سيسبب فتنة طائفية

 هذا العضو, الذى يتباهى بأن له أربعين سنة فى مجلس الشعب, ثقافته ثقافة إسلامية أصوليه, سبق أن سب النائبة جورجيت بأن نعتها بالمجرمة, وسبق أن تطاول على النائبة القبطية أبتسام وقال لها: أسكتى يا مسيحية, وتطاول على مايكل منير بأن قال له على الهواء: أخرس

ولنراجع هذا الرابط, لنرى ماذا فعل الإسلام والمسلمين بمصر والمصريين, فلا قانون, لا قضاء, ومصرت خربت بسبب الإسلام

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9BUkO6hzXU&feature=player_embedded#


*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يناير 2010)

_*ربنا موجود وفوق الجميع ويقدر يرجعلنا حقنا وياخد بحق جرجس وشهدائنا ​*_


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (26 يناير 2010)

أحترم بشدة وبقوة المهندس الجليل 
مايكل منير
هذا الأسد الراصد لكل من وما يتعرض لحقوق الأقباط فى مصر


----------



## MAREHAN (26 يناير 2010)

لنا الرب لما كل هذا الاطهاد اليس الانجيل دين كاالاسلام


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2010)

اكيد ربنا هتيصرف ومش هاسيب حق اولاده
يس كلنا عارفين قول الرب المخلص
لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت

​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 يناير 2010)

هذا الغول مكانه الوحيد هو القفص

ولكني لا ادري ما القفص المناسب له

هل قفص حديقة الحيوان

ام قفص السجن


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2010)

*لا تعليق*


----------



## طحبوش (27 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2010)

*شكرا يا صوت صارخ على الفيديو

بس مايكل منير عرف  يتعامل معاه كويس

يارب حكم عادل ولو مرة واحدة*​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2010)

ربنا مش هيسيبه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2010)

حق الاقباط لا يضيع ابدا ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود
وقادر يجيب حقوق اولاده كلهم​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

*ربنا هيتصرف 

ربنا لا يترك خرافه


ربنا منقوشين على كفه


من يمسنا يمس حدقه عينه


لذا ننتظر الرب


وسننتظر

فوعوده امينه وصادقه


شكرا للموضوع الرب يبارككم دائما وتعبكم​*


----------

